

Ask HN: How to handle this recruiting situation? - hugoshteeglitz

Hi HN, I’m a 2nd-year CS undergrad restlessly applying for internships for this summer.<p>About 2 months ago, I applied to  and was subsequently matched with teams who were interested in me. I did my due diligence in interviewing and moving though the rounds, and at the very end I was told that my interview went well and that they “were trying to get approval to add an additional internship position” to hire me.<p>I was thrilled, but over the next 2 weeks, every time I asked my recruiter for an update, I was always told that he was still awaiting approval. Most recently, I was told that the odds of being approved “weren’t likely.” I don’t understand why I was interviewed at all for a team that wasn’t guaranteed to have an opening. What can I do now?<p>Should I ask for the contact information of the higher-ups to try to plead my case?<p>Thanks so much, HN.
======
jeffmould
Unfortunately I would say just move on. Don't hold out on other opportunities
just to see if you get this one internship. You are still young and there will
be hundreds of opportunities that will come and go exactly like this one. Even
when applying for full-time jobs this a common scenario where you will go
through the hoops of interviewing and then be left in the wind while someone
makes a decision that does not involve you. It is not personal, it is just one
of those things. Don't look at as bad, but instead look at it as you got the
chance to interview which in itself is valuable as you move on your career.
There were probably other applicants who did not even make it as far as you
did so that is a huge plus for you. Keep moving and don't give up just because
of this one experience.

------
gjvc
just as an aside, quite often certain types of companies will just interview
people to find out what the competition is up to.

